# Which Mold?



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I know the answers to this question vary by person, just looking for opinions. 

If you were just starting out again, what molds would you buy and why? I'm currently using some homemade plywood log molds, and am looking to invest in some "good" molds for lack of a better term. I'd like to get something in the 4-5 pound range, as the ones I use now are too small. I have one silicone mold from brambleberry... I guess it doesn't impress me that much, not enough to completely switch to silicone. I think I like the log molds also. I would love a slab mold, but until I can afford one just for kicks, I'll have to stick with my logs. At any rate, are there any molds you just love and why? Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I like the silicone molds from WSP. They are affordable and hold up very well. I use their slab molds for my bars and the guest size loaf molds for my samples (a roughly 7 lb batch will fill two slab molds and two guest molds).


----------



## happy vagabonds (Jun 24, 2012)

I too am in the market for a new mold. I was looking at these:
http://www.kelseiscreations.com/page3.html

Specifically the 30 bar mold.

Any feedback?


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Bramble berry has a wooden log mold for $50-ish, and silicone liners for $15. I LOVE them - easy to peel off, easy to use....and worth the money. I'm trying to stock up on the liners - they're kinda thin, and I'm a klutz, but so far I've had no problems with them.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with the acrylic molds or the HDPE (I think) molds? Curious if they are actually liner free like advertised, how they affect gel, etc. I'll probably just end up making some more on my own... just this time get some better wood to work with. Last time around I just used some scrap we had laying around from other projects.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Just bumping this up to see if anyone has any feedback on the HDPE molds. Thanks!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I love my silicone slab molds. Soap comes out easy and the molds need little if any cleaning. Dh made a cutter for me that cuts the slabs into logs and then I use a tank to cut the logs into bars. I have been using these for 5 years now I think and have not had one tear or get misshapen. I tried the Kelsei molds but my recipe sticks too much.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have my wooden hubby made and I bought a kelsie vicki mold. My recipe that has shea butter in it would stick terribly, so I made a recipe without the shea and it works great for me. I did pre season with some pam on the sides after my first batch stuck. I also use the cling wrap from sam's to wrap bottom. After unmolding I let it sit for a day then cut. I still like my wood mold that I line with freezer paper.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I have 7 of the HPDE "Vicki Molds from Kelsei's Creations. I love them. I line the bottom of the mold with the plastic wrap from Sams, and that's it. I very seldom wash them, I just scrape the sides and dividers with a plastic putty knife. It seasons the molds and you get less sticking. I do use Shea Butter in my recipe. Even though it is a slab mold, if you put the dividers in before you make the pour and then pour to the top you have a 3 cavity log mold


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tamera, I always pour with my dividers out, for both slab or log, then put my dividers in after I have swirled or layered or or or


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I do too Vicki, but I was thinking that if she just wanted to pour 1 log it could be done that way with the dividers in. Just like you, I pour, do whatever I'm going to do and then slide the dividers in


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I put my dividers in afterwards too.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

So, on the Vicki mild, the dividers come out? What about the sides, does it break down? Can it be used as a slab mold also? Thanks!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

it is a slab mold but it has 2 dividers you can use. You do not break down the sides, you just lift the sides off as a one piece unit, they rest in a channel.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What Tamera said!


----------

